# Latest on ORV Ordinances--Gratiot, Newago, Isablella, & Mecosta Counties



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Gratiot, Isabella, and Newago counties are expected to adopt any day now.

Mecosta county adopted on September 16, 2011.......effective September 17, 2011.

As always, if you don't know which roads are open, contact the county clerk for that county.

Steve


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Sweet for Newaygo county........now my broken down old body can ride some nearby roads for a change of pace......... 

Can't wait to see what road will be open...........:coolgleam


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Update for Newaygo County. 

I just contacted one of the county commissioners and was told that the issue is still under advisement and hasn't even been acted upon yet..... *IF* the county approves it it will still have to go to each township in the county to be acted upon one way or the other............. 

All this is going to take time. So Newaygo county I wouldn't get your hopes up quite yet..........maybe next spring....:sad:


----------

